# Puppy's quarantine is done today!



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

together at last! after months of calling to each other and screaming their little hearts out from different rooms, kiwi, blue and puppy have their first meeting 

they were sort of shy at first...


but they soon started to like the camera:


Blue has really gotten so much braver since I got her from the pet store, she's like a whole new bird now. In this shot, she chases the camera:


Now that's kiwi's molt is done and he's back to normal grumpy instead of monster grumpy, Blue is starting to molt also:


oh, and I guess this little butt likes the camera too. Or maybe he only likes it when the others like it, and after they let him have it, he doesn't want it anymore


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome...good to see them together. Your bird's are beautiful, thank's for sharing....


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sweet pictures. I'm sure they are all very happy that quarantine is over and they finally get to meet. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's always a relief when the quarantine ends, I'm glad their first meeting went well. You have a beautiful little flock there!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww I'm glad quarantine is over. They're so cute


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

So exciting :clap: Puppy will be happy to finally see the birds heard all along
My lovebird is still waiting for Merlin to come out of quarantine so she can finally see him, in the meantime they call back and forth relentlessly so I know how that feels


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

So cute faces!! I am glad everything went well!


----------

